# Best Buy Charging $30 to Update PS3 Firmware



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Best Buy Charging $30 to Update PS3 Firmware*
10/02/2010 Written by Kishen Patel










It’s no secret that retail outlets make their most revenue off of a combination of used media sales, warranty, upgrade services. One such retailer that has delved into each of these services is the major electronics reseller, Best Buy. After releasing their own video games magazine, exclusive pre-order deals, and diving into used games sales, Best Buy has expanded on their gamer revenue scheme by using PS3 purchasers as a scapegoat. 










According to a Geek Squad promotional sign at a Best Buy, prospective PlayStation 3 consumers can opt to take home their brand-new home entertainment console ready-to-go with the various firmware features for $329.98 plus tax. Basically, for the extra $30–which does not even warrant the device from future firmware issues–Best Buy’s Geek Squad is eliminating a simple 10 to 30 minute firmware update. Who exactly are they trying to fool? Most likely parents and ill-informed customers who might be buying a gift for a certain someone. However, who wants to get a new PS3 that has been opened and configured?
In our opinion, Best Buy might very well be complicating things for the user by removing the beginning audio, video, and wireless settings leaving the user to find the settings for themselves.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

They must do this using an account the store creates themselves. The obvious solution is for Sony to find and ban these accounts, although it may be hard to police constantly. Of course, they could threaten best buy with removal of their licence to sell PS3's but are Sony really going to do that.

There may be no way to stop this, and as a service it might actually benefit some people.Also, those without an internet connection could take in their PS3 and have it updated from them to run 3D BR's, so I suppose there is a good side to this one.I think this is a tough one to call on whether or not it is right or wrong.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I find this wrong on so many levels, charging for something that's free with internet connection if someone doesn't have one they could always have a friend copy the update to a USB. I guess BB must be hard up on cash right now, you know who will be taken in by this...Parents, Grandparents and those new to gaming.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, your right there. I guess its only t hose who are clueless that would actually pay for this. Selling something to people that dont have all the facts is ethically very very wrong.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't know the details, as I am not a PS3 user. I cannot see what is wrong with charing for a service that people may want. Anyone who knows enough to do it themselves would never pay the extra $30 and those that do not may just not want to bother with it themselves. People pay all the time for things that they just don't want to bother to take the time to do or don't want to bother to learn.

It may not be a good value to you, but that does not mean that it is wrong for others. It is no different than me charging a client for things that they could do themselves or adding a profit margin to a part that I sell that they could buy online for less.

If no one ever paid for anything that they could do themselves, our economy would be very flat and lots of people would never have jobs. I know I would not.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The PS3 automatically informs users of required updates when your online. You simply select update and the console does the rest itself. Most people know this, but those that dont may think they need the update when the best buy employee tries to inform them they need it, which I am sure they will have been instructed to do.

On top of that, the only people likely to want this service are people who are unaware of how the updates work. They will be paying for a service that simply isnt needed. Then the receiver of the gift gets an already opened new gift, that will no longer display the first time use setup messages. I think there is a difference between this and say a calibration service of a tv, this is more akin to charging people that buy a new TV $30 to tune in the channels for them.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Leonard I agree with you on this when it applies to certain services but on this BB has taken it to another level while true they are providing a service for those who may not have access to internet or for those who may lack knowledge in this area, there are other alternatives just buy the latest game title and it will already have the latest update on it. So for $60 they'll get the update and a game for their money vs $30 for just an update or have a friend who has internet connection download the update to a USB file for them. 

The reason I find this a little upsetting as a gamer is in the gaming industry there are enough companies out there that try to abuse us as it is but that's one thing since most gamers know the score but this IMO will take advantage of the uninformed which I find unacceptable.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Moonfly said:


> Yeah, your right there. I guess its only t hose who are clueless that would actually pay for this. Selling something to people that dont have all the facts is ethically very very wrong.


I just have a problem with this as an assumption about sales. The fact is that very few people who buy anything are very well informed or have all the facts. The salespeople generally don't have them. People buy (and sell) what they think will meet a need or desire, and facts often have little to do with the decisions. Where the ethical line needs to be drawn is being intentionally deceptive. This may be one of those cases. On the surface it seems like just another case of providing a service that is of marginal, if any value. Is it the responsibility of a seller to point out every reason why the buyer might not need what they are selling? I think not. There is a big difference between selling something that most don't need and outright telling lies to get people's money.

The fact is that most people who are gamers will be saavy enough to not buy this nonsense. If they are not they are likely the ones who might call tech support when they see the message, not knowing what it means. Think of it as a stupid tax, just like a lottery or a $130 HDMI cable.

It is our job to point out bad values like this. Best Buy makes no points with me on this one, but to castigate them or call them unethical for finding creative ways to get people to spend money is just techo-anti-retail snobbery, IMO. After all, that is why they exist, just like Macy's or Kmart, to find ways to get people to spend their money. Think of all the ways that this is done all the time. Our economy largely depends on it.

If you can't afford it or don't want it don't buy it. If someone does, thank them for paying the stupid tax and supporting the retailers that drive much of our industry, and for making money move in the economy. Now go buy some cosmetics or jewelry...


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I took a closer look at what their promo is offering and it's worded like this.

*Firmware Update *



Play All Blu-Ray Movies and Games
Eliminates Bugs and Glitches
System Runs Smoother
Improved Connection to Facebook
Power Save Settings
Photo Gallery & Video Editor
Adds PlayStation Plus (Subscription Based)
Improved System Settings
Now with that there are a few things I must mention here, while true the update will add all these features what this ad fails to mention is that Sony updates their firmware almost every month and in some cases twice in one month. It's a little misleading when it claims "Play All Blu-Ray Movies and Games" your PS3 will until you buy a new movie that needs the latest firmware to play it. The game part of it isn't really an issue since the game itself will have the update on the disc but Blu-ray movies don't so unless your buying games every month this could be an issue down the line. One other thing I must point out is this "Adds PlayStation Plus (Subscription Based)" this could be misread by some consumers who may think that this update will add PS+ which it doesn't it should read like this, Adds the Ability to Subscribe to PS+ which would make things a little more clear. I find this service a bad value and one that should be avoided along with other Gaming Services that Best Buy offers.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think this is basically like selling snow to Eskimos. I can see your points lcaillo, but I think this is a different matter. This is basically about trying to get people to pay for something which any and every user automatically gets for free anyway, either via the net, or on the latest game. If I was Sony, I would be considering this a very cheeky move.


----------

